

Ask HN: Where to find a good UI designer? - ericmsimons

I've tried finding people on Craigslist but the quality of the candidates is not up to par with what we need. How did you guys find your UI designers? Any particularly good sites that you have used?
======
azal
<http://themeforest.net/> \- <http://DeviantArt.com> \- I usually contact the
Designer straight if I like their Portfolio

------
kitcar
If you see a site that you really like the UI of, don't be shy to email the
site operator and ask them who they used.

------
lzimm
Have a compelling story and show that you want to embrace UI as a core
strategy driver

